# Ice Sled



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a used Ice sled i am looking to get rid of. If anyone is interested let me know. It is used but no cracks or holes. this is what it looks like.

http://www.kitterytradingpost.com/getda ... e_id/28271


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Will you throw in some juice boxes with it. 8)


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Will you throw in some juice boxes with it. 8)


You bet but i don't think have enough for you... :wink: :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

How big is the sled? Would it fit in my Accord?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry folks, this has been taken.....


----------

